# !!! Error: couldn't find match for : in net-www/mozilla-1.0-

## Sandro

hi,

Soweit läuft Gentoo echt geil, allerdings macht mir momentan das Emergen von Mozilla zu schaffen.  :Confused: 

```
root@gentoo / # emerge -p mozilla

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Error: couldn't find match for : in net-www/mozilla-1.0-r3
```

uhm, was hat das zu bedeuten?  :Shocked: 

Ein 'emerge rsync' löst mein Problem leider auch nicht.

Gruß,

Sandro

----------

## Naan Yaar

Ich habe nur bischen Deutsch.  Jedoch kann dieses Gewinde helfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11610

Est ist auf Englisch.

----------

## Sandro

Thanks Naan Yaar. 'emerge mozilla-1.1_beta.ebuild' is in progress now...!  :Smile: )

----------

